# Constipated toddler won't eat or drink... help please!



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

15 month old DD is constipated, she cried while trying to pass yesterday and today. She's a little sluggish today. She did pass a hard stool with some crying about 2 days ago. Yesterday I was able to get her to eat a couple of prunes and about an ounce of 50/50 water/prune juice. She still nurses so I am offering her the breast often and eating prunes. I really want her to have a movement today so she'll feel better and am thinking of giving her an infant suppository. What would you do if your LO wouldn't eat or drink?


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

When my kids were that little, I found that some tummy massage often helped. I googled and found this website that describes the tummy massage for constipation: http://www.liddlekidz.com/massage-for-constipation.html

Also, a warm bath can loosen up a baby's bowels.

Good luck!


----------



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

Good idea with the warm bath, when she wakes from her nap I think I will give her an epsom salt bath followed by a tummy massage...


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. We have struggled with poop witholding with our 3.5yo DS. He constipates himself because he does not want to go. I thought we'd conquered it, because he hasnt done it for a few months, but this last week he started up again.

Today was his 6th day with no poop, and I felt like it was an emergency situation. Probably much the same way you are feeling. I went to a health food store, got him some kids digestive enzymes, and some bach flower rescue remedy for kids, hoping that these two things will stop it from happening again, and at the suggestion of the woman I spoke to at the store, I got him a fleet pediatric enema, and some glycerine suppositories to help with the critical situation TODAY.

I nursed him to get him really calm, and let him lay down and play Angry Birds on his dads tablet while I gave him the enema. He didnt let me get much in, but it was enough that he pooped about 5 minutes later. I left him alone for a while, to see if he would go again, and he didnt, so I gave him one of the suppositories. He's gone two more times now. I wish you the best of luck with your little girl, I know it can be really scary when they do this!!

edited to add my DS is an EXTREMELY picky eater, and will not usually drink anything except for breastmilk, even juice. So all the advice people usually give about eat this, or drink that does not work because I cant get it into him.


----------



## pek64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Purely Os contain, or used to, barley, which acts as a laxative. Most kids will eat the Os. Good luck.


----------



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks mamazee, I did massage her and I think it helped. Xavismom, that sounds so tough. I really hope this doesn't become the norm with DD as it has been so hard to see her uncomfortable and in pain when trying to pass. Pek64, I will certainly look to see if the Purely O's in my area still have barley as, you're right, she'll certainly eat that!

As an update, I had to leave my DD with my MIL for a few hours today, and of course DD was more willing to eat/drink with her so she had some prune juice and a little steamed veggies with MIL. On my way home I picked up some Pedia-Lax really dreading the idea of putting DD through that. Long story short I did use a teeny bit of a suppository and she did finally pass a very hard stool, the poor thing. I really hope to be able to prevent this in the future. I can see prunes being a daily part of her diet now...


----------

